# Betta and Snail - Recommendations?



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have three male bettas (in different tanks) - each in a 5 gallon - heated.

For one male he is quite aggressive and I don't think even a snail would be safe but for the other two I would like to add a snail to the tank.

Am trying to stay away from MTS and anything that breeds like crazy as well as Apple/Mystery snails which get way to big for my 5 gallon.

I still do my water changes and gravel vac once a week and all tanks are filtered.

Am considering rabbit/nerite snails - any experience? Don't want the snails to get eaten!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Nerite snail should be safe, I would say try one and see. The thing about them though is they lay eggs on the glass and on objects, even though those will never become anything.

As for infestations.... no food, no proliferation, or at least not too much . MTS and ramshorns are great for any tanks and give you an indication of the condition of the tank, and they are a clean up crew for the excess food...


----------



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you for the recommendations - I ended up with a couple of Nerite snails - other than a little poop they seem to be quite clean and they were recommended as they don't come out of their shells too much so are less vulnerable to curious bettas.

Only issue so far is finding them so far - they disappear on occasions but they do show up again.

I have a rabbit snail I love in my tropical tank but as they come quite far out of their shell it was more of a risk that the bettas might take a nip.


----------

